# Anyone else lose their 1/7/365 day average ratings on Summary?



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Summary page on Partners.uber.com - anyone else lose the ability to view their period averages?

Hmmmm.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Am in DFW and same thing happened this evening last time I checked stats.
Ratings system overhaul ? Probably not. Uber's probably just toying with the drivers.


----------



## Peterson (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes, its out. I just asked support by chat. They told me that instead I will get a weekly report with my rating. Uber in all its splendor.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks Peterson. Lemme throw this out there: 
Perhaps the drivers bugged the scat out of Partner support until it was decided to dispense with reporting the ratings in "real time" 
(lag-time included). Maybe we're on to something ? If enough drivers, say 20 or 30 thousand of them on a daily basis were to politely,
but persistently inquire about how are ratings, maybe an overhaul (thumbs up/thumbs down) would be put in place.

At the end of the day, if I show the check-out cashier my Uber star ratings instead of money, 
I still can't buy very much with 5 stars. Maybe I'll give them a thumbs-up instead.


----------



## RansomT (Sep 21, 2015)

My 365 day total fares also changed, a lot. Went from 590 down to 472.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

My ratings on the drivers summary vanished around 5:00 p m this evening. Uber wants to treat us like mushrooms and keep us in the dark. Just another head game. Let's reduce rates and screw with their mind, that's Ubers philosophy.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Mine went away tonight. I'm getting more and more tired of this company.


----------



## pvrits (Jan 14, 2016)

Yep lost mine also... This is getting ridiculous. Since drivers are indispensable to them they don't care at all about providing small conveniences to drivers.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

RansomT said:


> My 365 day total fares also changed, a lot. Went from 590 down to 472.


They are just showing the completed trips now not the other stuff like cancels.

I guess we can really not give a crap about ratings now.


----------



## Choirmaster (Dec 10, 2015)

Gone with the wind...


----------



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)

mine went away now i just see my rating on top right corner and in app..i guess uber got tired of people asking why their rating drop on the website so they just remove it


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> Mine went away tonight. I'm getting more and more tired of this company.


You and everyone else.


----------



## hao (Sep 18, 2015)

mine gone as well this evening when I log in my dashboard..


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Yep. Was just coming here to report it too. I wonder what Uber has up their sleeve this time.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Probably uber found out that we can figure out who low rated us with their old system. You know, we know where the pax lives at most times.


----------



## RansomT (Sep 21, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> They are just showing the completed trips now not the other stuff like cancels.
> 
> I guess we can really not give a crap about ratings now.


My rides went back up this morning ???


----------



## Lionpaw38 (Nov 10, 2015)

they are doing an update to the ratings on your dashboard. What that update is or what it pertains to I don't know. You will receive a text and email when its done. Straight from Ubers mouth.


----------



## Lionpaw38 (Nov 10, 2015)

This was the answer


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

What about the rated trips/5 star rated trips on the app... is that still working the same. I have 5 more rated trips now and one less 5 star rated trip. Anyone else notice the 5 star trips not going up or am I getting dinged?


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Lionpaw38 said:


> they are doing an update to the ratings on your dashboard. What that update is or what it pertains to I don't know. You will receive a text and email when its done. Straight from Ubers mouth.


I will believe it when I see it. Until then, I remain a skeptic.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

pvrits said:


> Yep lost mine also... This is getting ridiculous. Since drivers are indispensable to them they don't care at all about providing small conveniences to drivers.


Ignorance is bliss. Maybe it's better.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

pvrits said:


> Yep lost mine also... This is getting ridiculous. Since drivers are indispensable to them they don't care at all about providing small conveniences to drivers.


We should be indispensable to them, unfortunately we are disposable.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

I was wondering if they plan to get rid of ratings at sub $1 mile


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Gone. It was already well known that running surge time kills rating, but with the day rating it was loudly confirmed. That's probably part of why they ditched it. The last day I ran surge most of the day and did my normal excellent yob my rating was 4 for the day. Really pissed me off. I went out of my way for the pax in a lot of cases that day too. Bad weather.


----------



## ckvlasity85 (Jan 13, 2016)

I saw pics of new rating systems being tested in certain cities back in december. Could be they are finally doing something right. Wishful thinking I kbow


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

ckvlasity85 said:


> I saw pics of new rating systems being tested in certain cities back in december. Could be they are finally doing something right. Wishful thinking I kbow


There's no rating system that drivers will consider fair. A lot of drivers are looking forward to a thumbs up thumbs down system. But I guarantee the minute they start seeing thumbs downs on their dashboard they'll cry foul.


----------

